# Restore or Parts Car?



## s2b (Dec 16, 2012)

I purchased a 1972 Luxury Le mans that has been setting outside under a tree and up on blocks since 1995. 
It has a 71 Le mans front clip and a 400 ci with 96 heads that links back to the 71 production. 
The body of the car looks to be fixable, the interior has bucket seats and power windows but needs a lot of other items replaced. 
I would like to restore it, but not sure if its really worth it. 

What do you think?


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

It really comes down to what you plan to do with it afterwards. If you want to restore it and sell it for profit, probably won't happen. If you want to fix it up so it's in running condition and drive a classic to car shows and such, it would be fun.
And if you decide to go the latter route, let me know if you make it to a car show in KC and we can meet up!

From personal experience, I'm putting more (be prepared!) money into my GTO find than I initially planned and "may" break even if I ever had to sell it, but I'm not cutting corners and want to have a nice car to drive to shows and someday pass onto my son.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

MO is right on. You'll never make a profit if that is your goal. It's not a GTO but will cost as much as one to restore but only be worth half as much as a real GTO. 
If you like the car and want it for an extended period of time to enjoy, then fix-er-up...


----------



## s2b (Dec 16, 2012)

I agree, it would cost to much to restore so I think we will just fix it up and put some fresh paint on it. 
Maybe one day it will look like this.


----------



## RoyW (May 1, 2012)

Fix it up,the luxury Lemans is a low production number car. There are less of these cars than many think. I have a '72 Lemans with the factory endura front end option with the 400 motor. Everything the same as a GTO but the badges, so should I restore it? You bet I will. Also have a '71.My motto is restore it don't scrap it so it becomes an import.


----------

